# Boiled ribs?



## 007bond-jb (Jun 4, 2009)

This woman who started doing videos for Kraft food wanted to link her video to my Rib & grouper clips  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ym3JlmXbnA

I left a reply to her video but its pending approval :roll: 

Watch for youself & flood her with replys.

I also invited her to come here & learn how to BBQ the rite way 8)


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2009)

Rib Soup...you sure she's not from LA


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 4, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Rib Soup...you sure she's not from LA



NO! She Aint! Boy!


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats pretty sad... 

Its just like the program I was watching on food network.  They were talking about this restaurant with awesome ribs.  In the preparation they placed the raw ribs on a rack over water and the secret ingredient-- I'm voting for apple cider or cider vinegar or both.  Then they bragged that there were braised for 8 hours.  Baby backs... 8 hours... steamed... then grilled!  Must have been some mushy ribs.

People like that shouldn't be allowed to cook for other humans.


----------



## knine (Jun 4, 2009)

i cant even finish watching that train wreck !!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 4, 2009)

If you are gonna boil ribs you at least have to boil some potatoes in with them.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 4, 2009)

Good job JB!


----------



## Tony M (Jun 4, 2009)

Blaspheme!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2009)

Just plain wrong. 

I understnad if people wnt less fat then buy a tenderloin . Ugh. 

Just not good.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 4, 2009)

I was going to post a reply, but it's not worth having to sign up on YouTube to do it.  Boiled ribs... after all this time, shouldn't Snopes.com or the Mythbusters have laid this idea to rest??


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 4, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Rib Soup...you sure she's not from LA



Easy now Witt   Sounds like she's Canadian, Diva Q track her down and show her how ribs are really supposed to be cooked.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 4, 2009)

I posted there. Ive been a member.


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jun 4, 2009)

They probably eat tofu too instead of a big juicy steak… Boiled ribs that’s just down right wrong!!!


----------



## bknox (Jun 4, 2009)

So thats what I am doing wrong, not boiling  

I am afraid to comment. My kids live off of their mac and cheese and they may cut us off.


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have heard of people also cooking ribs in a crock pot.  Some people too lazy to respect the skill of Q


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 4, 2009)

I left her a comment.. Hope she doesn't take it the wrong way....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 5, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so closed minded?
> It may not be your way but it doesn't mean it's the wrong way...
> 
> Some folks likes it scrambled and some folks likes 'em poached don't seem to be no accounting for taste.
> ...



Big Ron wrote:

I have heard of people also cooking ribs in a crock pot. Some people too lazy to respect the skill of Q 

Boiling ribs would be like boiling bacon before fryin  
Would you also boil a steak before grillin it  

Smokinbill if anyone tried boiled then grilled ribs side by side with smoked ribs, Smoked will win in every catagorys hands down


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2009)

She deleted my comment about rib soup


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 5, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> She deleted my comment about rib soup



She never approved my comment   

I think Ima send her a link to this thread in a PM


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2009)

The vid was posted by "JustAddBBQ" who's been around a lot trying to be "friends" with BBQ people. It's someone that works for Kraft...and is just trying to promote their products.  :roll:


----------



## Big Ron1 (Jun 5, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so closed minded?
> It may not be your way but it doesn't mean it's the wrong way...
> 
> Some folks likes it scrambled and some folks likes 'em poached don't seem to be no accounting for taste.
> ...



smokinbill, Welcome to the forum.  With all do respect, this is a BBQ forum.  Boiled ribs are not bbq because the have bbq sauce on them.  People here take great pride in their cooking and take the time to learn and respect each others techniques.  It is all in good fun and good food.  I think of boiled ribs like serving a birthday cake at a wedding.  Yes it is cake, but never confused as wedding cake.


----------



## bknox (Jun 5, 2009)

My brother boiled ribs until my last attempt to smoke them. He tried a version of what I tried (on the grill) and said that there was a a huge difference in the flavor and he makes ribs all the time. Now he tells me he will not be boiling them again. Now if I can just get him to stop making pulled pork in the crock pot.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 5, 2009)

Look at her kitchen.. It's fake.. She's on a studio stage somewhere.. Poor lady is just doing what they pay her to do..even if it's totally unethical. I know why place boil the ribs.. They want to make large quantities to sell to people that don't know this difference anyway..Or Lazy people.. I like to wait for the prize !!! Good smoked ribs.. Why did she say check out the smoke ring?


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 5, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The vid was posted by "JustAddBBQ" who's been around a lot trying to be "friends" with BBQ people. It's someone that works for Kraft...and is just trying to promote their products.  :roll:



That seems to be going around on this subject.  

I went home and through away everything I could find with KRAFT on the label.  Anyone that would do that to a rib... well... there ain't no tellin' what they'd do to cheese.


----------



## bknox (Jun 5, 2009)

I would guess that it is a gorilla promotion and it IS Kraft. Not just anybody can make a video like that one. It was shot on a set (or a Stepford Community). It is polished and clean like Kraft.


----------



## mar52 (Jun 5, 2009)

I asked her why.

Lets see if she answers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2009)

A "forum" is not the place for "quietly standing by".  It is a place for discussion.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> A "forum" is not the place for "quietly standing by".  It is a place for discussion.


Thats right Cappy...

And I have had rib soup...my dear old mom used to make ribs like that....I don't miss them


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 5, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so closed minded?
> It may not be your way but it doesn't mean it's the wrong way...
> 
> Some folks likes it scrambled and some folks likes 'em poached don't seem to be no accounting for taste.
> ...



This is a BBQ forum. Not some Sandra Lee wannabe BBQ forum. That is my 2 cents. 

Additionally none of the comments have been posted and the one that was up there was removed. And it may be accurate that she is a Canadian. This months edition of Kraft Canadas magazine which I have a subscription to had an entire article on boiled ribs. Here is the link to it:

http://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/s ... 92126.aspx


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 5, 2009)

If she wants to eat crap ribs then let her.  These things have to taste like crapola.  Just goes to show any a-hole with a studio and camera can make shit-food videos.  Even though it's illegal I am going to boil all my turn ins at Boston Hills and dump sugar and honey all over everything.  The food will be incredible...and inedible.  But maybe I can video myself doing it and put it on you-lube and pretend it's the way to really cook bbq.  I was really impressed with her water boiling skills, and how about how she dumped those veggies in that water. Now _that_ was impressive as hell.  Diva, she learnt that at your class huh???  I was hoping she was going to try and eat one of those ribs and see her pull her partials out from the meat not being done properly.  You could tell by the bend in the rack,or lack thereof, that they were far from done. You-lube should take this video down because it's totally useless and anyone that thinks otherwise is retarded...severely.  Sandra Lee?  Don't you mean Sara Lee??  She makes great coffee cake.  Is Sandra Sara's sister and does she boil them coffee cakes too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etiquette????   BWWWAAAAAAAAA   Are you serious?  Etiquette...here????!!  Go back through some posts.  Deriding and scorning other cooks is all we do here.  Stick around...you'll get the hang of it here.


----------



## mar52 (Jun 6, 2009)

I asked a simple question and she deleted it.  I just asked her why she boiled them first.

So I just rated her.

poor

She could have answered.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I will say this they are posting the comments on the website, mine was posted. 

You know and I have to say I love a lot of the Kraft products and I use them a LOT. (Poppy seed salad dressing is excelent on pork) Additionally the lady (in her defense) does have some decent other videos. I just think they should change the ribs.


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 6, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this yesterday and it irritated me that someone would make these statements in a forum designed for free speech. I had planned a few reductio arguments, but you wouldn't get them. I had thought about telling you the difference between barbecue and faux-B-Q, but you wouldn't understand that either. I was going to complain about the advertising industry in general, but you are part of the machine at best. I could have talked about how no one here is employed to espouse these opinions we do it because we love it, but you clearly wouldn't get that either. I thought about trying to explain how true chefs have a respect for the food they are cooking, but you believe its just a piece of meat. You are accurate that it is just a lady; probably a pleasant one that lives in a nice neighborhood. Her only fault is trying to be an expert on something she is clearly not-- probably because someone paid her and handed her a script. 

What I am going to take issue with, and I am not the first, is this stand quietly by crap. If your child came home from school and said "Dad/Mom we learned today that 2 + 3 = 6." Would you stand quietly by because the number was larger and it shouldn't matter that the answer was wholly incorrect as long as they were nice and trying to do the right thing? I should hope not. What was made in that video was not barbecue and no one here is going to stand quietly by when poor methods are espoused as the way. I don’t think anyone associated with that video ever saw barbecue made and maybe has never eaten any either. If so, they would not have stood quietly by when the Styrofoam rub was... I don’t know what that was... let’s go with rubbed... on the ribs. Nor would they have allowed anyone to continue to ruin baby back ribs in that way. It’s sad really and you ask that we stand quietly by. You and Her and everyone else in that video has insulted our intelligence and our craft. Don't come here when we point that out and correct the amateur mistakes that were made and ask us to stand quietly by. I do not know what you are smoking but it obviously is not your barbecue. Please... I have stood quietly by when they took the sugar out of my cola. I have stood quietly by when they took the butter off my popcorn. I have stood quietly by when they took the cream out of my cream. Not now... This company or person is speaking with authority on how to make Barbecue ribs. Virtually everyone in this forum has worked many years and many more weekends to perfect the methodology required to make the best, juiciest, most tender, barbecue for their friends and family. Many of them have turned into a competition, something more than a hobby, or maybe even their religion of sorts. So when this group is told what is tantamount to barbecue heresy, expecting the group to stand idly by is folly at best and nefarious at worst. 

Barbecue is not what is being made in the video. We have eaten and made barbecue and that isn't the way barbecue is made. It just isn't. I am sorry if that offends your delicate sensibilities, but it isn't. One cannot make true barbecue by slathering anything on meat cooked on top of the stove. Is it steamed pork ribs with a sweet and tangy sauce... yep. That does not constitute BBQ and 2 + 3 does not = 6. All of the protestations to make those fallacies true will not change the facts of the matter and standing quietly by in the face of fallacies will only allow them to attain something semi-equivalent to truth. If you were hunting for a place where false statements could hang around and maybe ferment into something resembling the truth; this is not the place. 

Now I must go... I have to start a real fire, in a smoker, add real wood, take the ribs that I lovingly prepared and rubbed last night, cook them low and slow for hours-- all day most likely, mop them hourly, and coax the sublime flavors and tender morsels to come out of a tough piece of meat. That’s barbecue... hang around... there will be pictures later. Share them with your friends. Perhaps they can make a better, more accurate, video in the future and the experts wont have to tell you, et al, how its really done, for days now, as if one was a teenager hell bent on doing it their way with their fingers in the their ears yelling LALALALALALALALALA in hopes that everyone will just leave them alone. ...or stand quietly by.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 6, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> smokinbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etiquette????   BWWWAAAAAAAAA   Are you serious?  Etiquette...here????!!  Go back through some posts.  Deriding and scorning other cooks is all we do here.  Stick around...you'll get the hang of it here. [/quote:30474ik3]

I just can't resist: 
To make burgers boil the pattys 1st  
Then grill  
Slather with Kraft BBQ sauce :roll: 

Hahahahahahahah!

I see a how not to Q video rant on the horizen :twisted:


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well I will say this they are posting the comments on the website, mine was posted.
> 
> You know and I have to say I love a lot of the Kraft products and I use them a LOT. (Poppy seed salad dressing is excelent on pork) Additionally the lady (in her defense) does have some decent other videos. I just think they should change the ribs.



Yep, Kraft makes good products - that is obvious by the amount of time the company has been in businness.  Kraft provides an option when one's schedule is too full, or the day becomes too busy to prepare from scratch.  Thank goodness I am a foodie, and schedule food prep into my schedule to avoid such calamities!  At any rate, I believe the article/video was made as an attempt to offer working folks a method of preparing ribs after work, for instance, when one would not have hours of lead time prior dinner.  I may be incorrect, as it has been some time since I made time to review the article.  I believe said review was made during the initial outbreak of badmouthing the article in another venue.  I have friends who smoke ribs on the weekend, however, still rely on 'the ole crockpot' during the work week for a rib dinner.  Sad but true.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all…real cooks don’t boil ribs…simple as that…. :twisted: 

As for Sandra Lee the Food network was on and my then 5 year old said…Dad she doesn’t cook anything…she just gets stuff from the store and puts it together….Out of the mouths of babes……then again to him a gas grill is not a grill but an outdoor oven…  

As far as it giving working folk an opportunity to make ribs after work…Hell I’m not a cop or a fireman like many on the board :P   …..I work for a living and still find time to slave over a pit…(while laying in a hammock and consuming some wobbly pops)…. 8) 

Qjuju testify while speaking the gospel of Q….You hit the nail on the head…

Bubba you paid to much for your pit…all you need for real Q is a pot of boiling water…some Krap BBQ sauce and an outdoor oven…Boil all the flavor out of them…then douse them with sauce and burn them till black and call it BBQ… :roll: 

You can shine a turd all you want but its still a turd…..

We can stick to the Cajun boiling stuff...JB when's the Rib Soup Video going to be ready    BOY


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd of deep fried those ribs before I'd ever think of boiling them but hey, that's just me!   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2009)

In an attempt to be more open minded and less judgmental….pass the McRib processed pork BBQ Sammie….


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 6, 2009)

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> Qjuju: *AMEN !!* The only thing missing from your post was "The battle hymn of Republic" playing in the background, and fireworks bursting overhead. I've got the pyro...whose got the music?
> 
> JB: I bet see puts Kraft BBQ Sauce on ice cream. I'm waiting on the rant video...hurry up, boy !!



Jerry seeing how we have many newbies here I decided to keep the rant clean & inforative as possible, This way they can benifit from it.

If you like my rants (5 I belive so far) 
Go here & search for adults only rant:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=007 ... iew=videos

Some will be many pages back...


----------



## john pen (Jun 6, 2009)

How many signatures do we need to get this moved to the blue room ? :toimonster:


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 6, 2009)

Well not sure why but I plumb missed this jurination contest. Now my Mama always taught me "The proof of the pudding is in the eating." Meaning if somebody can make boiled ribs mo betta than cooking them on the pit..I will eat the boiled ones just fine. This reminds me of some of the brawls we had on Dave Linebacks old list. Them NC folk tend to be process oriented whilst Texicans tend toward the results oriented side of the equation..or at least the majority of them I know. Sure we got some anal retentive types too..in fact think I know a few of em My old bohunk pal from Owenaville say to make bbq you got burn Live Oak to coals then feed it with quartered live oak limbs laid on the coals bark side down...must be cooked direct of course. No water pans at his house. He sure makes good bbq.  Afeered anybody accuse him of boiling ribs would get biotch slapped. 

bigwheel


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 7, 2009)

smokinbill said:
			
		

> As far as I know you can still get sugar in your cola and if you got the money, cream in your ice cream.
> 
> As well I don't remember anyone in the video declare that they were the last stop authority on making barbecued ribs.
> 
> ...



No thank you... 

but while we are at it.  I find it interesting that you are interested in her free speech and your free speech, but we are supposed to stand quietly by.  We are the ones that are correct.  That isn't barbecue and all the sauce in the world won't make it so.

You certainly couldn't take your fingers out of ears long enough to hear what I, or a dozen others, were trying to say, but I will say you were dead on about one thing. "There is no correct answer when it come to food and eating."  I believe that is a direct quote.  What you forgot to add was there is also no accounting for taste.  So please feel free to enjoy flavorless grey boiled mushy ribs painted up like a corpse in a casket with a red sticky sauce.  Just don't call it barbecue in the presence of those that know better.  While free speech may give one the rite to speak one's mind, it certainly does not preclude one from being told how truly wrong they  are.

I'm through with this... you obviously don't care and just want to sell some sugary sauce or some other agenda that hasn't become clear in your what, 6 posts... ooops 5, now.  

Good day to you sir...


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine be pendin approval to, doubt it'll ever happen, she don't wan't no bad comments, only good un's, stack the deck in her own favor, ya can't rate it niether.

Maybe flag it!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2009)

Hillbilly said:
			
		

> Mine be pendin approval to, doubt it'll ever happen, she don't wan't no bad comments, only good un's, stack the deck in her own favor, ya can't rate it niether.
> 
> Maybe flag it!


So much for an advocate for Free speech...It's allowed as long as she likes it....


----------



## DaleP (Jun 7, 2009)

You might not be her but you still need to learn about BBQ if you want to argue about it.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah Boiled Ribs isn't BBQ


----------

